# Caliber and why



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I want to know what Caliber do you carry on an everyday basis. I usually carry a 9mm but if I were in a battle I would rather have a .45acp or .40 S&W. Am I wrong to think that a 9mm is enough of a handgun caliber with quality HPs to stop an aggressor hell bent on doing me harm. So if you were on the couch watching tv and the door gets kicked in what handgun would you grab? If you were shopping at Walmart what handgun would you have then? Would they be the same or would you depend on a midsize handgun to have at all times. I carry a S&W 3913 most of the time because I can shoot the head off a snake with it and keep it in the K5 under stress.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

All of the calibers you mentioned will work. You have to be solid in the fundamentals for ANY caliber to work in an SD role, that is IMO the most important issue. Caliber is not. I do not advocate mouse guns for the very reasons you mention, but again, that is my choice.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Caliber doesn't count until your level of proficiency allows you consistent shot placement. As Harryball said, proficiency in the fundamentals will allow you to shoot any caliber *you* prefer... as opposed to whatever caliber someone else's crystal ball has determined is most appropriate for you. Not that it matters to anyone else, but I carry a Commander-sized 1911 in .45ACP, and I've done so since 1966... year round.... regardless of clothing..... why? .... because I'm proficient, and comfortable with it. :smt1099


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

I use 9mm cartriges, because, well, that's what fits in my guns. 

Seriously, as stated, any caliber will do. I guess if I knew that a drug-crazed linebacker was going to bum rush me and try to take my head off, I'd marginally prefer a .45acp, but I have a high degree of confidence that I can put 3-4 9mm rounds within a 6 inch diameter area at 10 yards or closer in under 4 seconds. And THAT is way more important than caliber.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have .40 cal. 9mm, and .380...........if I knew a drug crazed linebacker was going to bum rush me, I would prefer .454 casull and three dogs, but since I don't, I choose to carry .380 for convienience purposes, and have confidence in that caliber, when properly placed, and quantity.


goNYG said:


> I use 9mm cartriges, because, well, that's what fits in my guns.
> 
> Seriously, as stated, any caliber will do. I guess if I knew that a drug-crazed linebacker was going to bum rush me and try to take my head off, I'd marginally prefer a .45acp, but I have a high degree of confidence that I can put 3-4 9mm rounds within a 6 inch diameter area at 10 yards or closer in under 4 seconds. And THAT is way more important than caliber.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

In my humble opinion, 9mm, 40 cal, and 45 acp all behave very similarly. They are all good cartridges that will do a good job if the shooter places the shot well. I think a person should shoot whatever they have and they can shoot very well. I opt for the 9mm due to the cost of shooting and having more shots. If I knew that I was going to be forced to be in a battle, I think I would much prefer a rifle or shotgun.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

goNYG said:


> I use 9mm cartriges, because, well, that's what fits in my guns.
> 
> Seriously, as stated, any caliber will do. I guess if I knew that a drug-crazed linebacker was going to bum rush me and try to take my head off, I'd marginally prefer a .45acp, but I have a high degree of confidence that I can put 3-4 9mm rounds within a 6 inch diameter area at 10 yards or closer in under 4 seconds. And THAT is way more important than caliber.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## plinker56 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ditto berettabone, except my .460 and the dogs. Can't carry in ILLINOIS but my permit is out of state, where reciprocity allows, I pocket carry a .32


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, my EDC used to be a .45 ACP semi-auto.
Instead, because of arthritis issues, I now carry a .380 ACP.
I am secure in either case, because I know that accurate bullet placement trumps ballistics, every time.
I can hit whatever I aim at, with either gun. That's all that counts.

This is getting to be repetitious:
A good, solid hit in the right place with a .22 rimfire will stop a fight better and quicker than will a peripheral hit with a .357 Magnum, or a miss with a .454 Casull.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Caliber Shmaliber - 380 to 45, it's all good. The handgun is a tool. Whichever handgun/caliber combo you shoot best is going to give you the best results in an SD situation. 

With today's vast array of fantastic SD ammo, you're good to go, regardless of caliber.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

.45-70 , cause , it makes me smile !:smt071:smt071


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

dman said:


> .45-70 , cause , it makes me smile !:smt071:smt071


I wanna see that smile, as you fire the third quick shot.
I'll be standing by with an ice pack.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I seem to be all over the place with caliber choices and what I feel I need for defense. When I go out I notice people carrying and most of them carry a .40 S&W and when they find out I carry I usually have a 9mm on me but sometimes I carry a Glock 36 .45acp but it only has 6+1 but that should be enough as if not I fear I will be dead because I am over my head. I feel safe with a 1911 45acp Commander size on or a Glock 23 but I get worried that if I am in a gun fight my 9mm will not do the job. However I am more accurate with the 9mm and can place the round where I want better than any other handgun caliber I own so that is why 90% of the time I have on a 9mm. I agree that shot placement is the key to stopping a violent felon hell bent on harming me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There will always be a debate as to which caliber is the single most effective. You ask 10 people, and chances are, you'll get 10 different answers. 

But, when it comes to shooting proficiency, 10 out of 10 people will agree it's a very good thing.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Revolver guy here: .38 Special +P 158 grain LSWCHP. I also have arthritis problems, pretty mean ones, and that load is manageable for me in an all-steel snubby. My preference, but I've owned and carried pistols in 9mm and .40S&W. Just seem to come back to the wheel guns.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I live in the Great White North, so, unfortunately, only the criminals get to carry here. I've got a 9mm, mainly for the cost and availability of ammo. I've also got a .22 for the same reason. the .22 is fun to shoot. I've got a .50AE for playing with, but I spend most of my time practicing with the 9mm. If I needed something for home defense I've got a couple of 12's that would work just fine.

Cannon


----------

